# Unbelievable!



## jumbo391 (Jul 20, 2004)

: Check this out. I’ve never seen anything like it. Says on their webpage that it actually changes with heat. I’m hoping someone in here has heard more or tried it. My car is next…… I gotta have this…….

http://www.alsacorp.com//xposure_bike.htm


----------



## Justin_29 (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey man! That's awsome! What's the cost though???

Justin #29
www.geocities.com/cornwallrc


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

$220 for 2 oz.

$5700 for a Gallon


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Really!!??? I bet you can't use it on lexan, I bet it would chip off. Cool stuff.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

They say 2 oz. is enough to do a rc body, and a gallon can do a full car.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

awful expensive for an rc car! and I bet it would chip too


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

if you want the same look just get some spaztix color change paint. $6 at your local hobbyshop.


----------



## Roger Horowitz (May 17, 2004)

g, g, g, g, g, ....ay!  it is ,therefore, appropriately applied to a crotcher. :thumbsup:


----------

